# What is the circumference of your 7 year old's head?



## KariM (Mar 13, 2004)

I'm working on some felt crowns for the Holiday Helper thread and wondered if anyone might know the circumference of a seven year old girl's head? I know they vary, but I haven't got one nearby to measure, IYKWIM.









I'm planning a style with elastic so there will be some give, but I don't want it overly small or overly large.


----------



## memiles (Feb 23, 2005)

My dd is just turned 9, but is about the size of your average 7yo.

She's 19.5".


----------



## Kirsten (Mar 19, 2002)

My 7 y.o. dd2's head circumference is 21.5" (I just measured twice.)


----------



## Rockies5 (May 17, 2005)

6yo ds's head it 21", 8yo dd's is 22". I think they both have big noggins though


----------



## KariM (Mar 13, 2004)

Thank you all so much! I think I'll go with a size that will fit 19"-22"


----------

